# Do you ever feel like giving up motorhoming?



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I think it must be the weather - that always gets the blame :roll: but at the moment I have absolutely no enthusiasm to use the van. Usually, by now, we have been out several times, but because of visitors, weather, sickness etc. this coming weekend will be our first outing of the year and I dont want to go!!
At the moment I could quite happily wave goodbye to it all. 

I hope after a good weekend away I will feel better.

Does anyone else share the same feelings of giving up?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

yes a lot of us get like that.it really is withdrawal symptoms. once you get out there you will get back the old feelings of enjoyment.

cabby


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

That is such a coincidence. Think it's a combination of yuk weather, economic situation and for us a change in family circumstances shortly that it's just left on the drive.

It is going for a service and MOT tomorrow though so I might get the urge hopefully.

Greenie


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

What we all need is a good dose of sunshine that will put the bounce back in your step, it is just S A D a condition that comes with the lack of bright light and exercise, wrap up warm and do it you will be fine....


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree Im getting real withdraw symptoms, we all need to get away and be sitting in the sunshine and walking on grass and eating outside
It has been a long cold winter.


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

I feel the same pollydoole, this weekend will be our first this year (naturist but clothed this rally) although I do lots of local runs to keep the cogs oiled. Yes its the drab weather. Its only a few weeks to spring.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Small trips are OK, but as the time approaches I never want to go on a bigger one to France, for example.

A few days beforehand I start whingeing, and asking whose damn fool idea it was to go in the first place . . . . . usually mine of course. 

I grumble and mutter constantly while getting the van ready - quite forgetting how much I have enjoyed the planning, even though our "plans" are just a backup and we usually find something more interesting en route!

I fret and worry about what we have forgotten to pack . . . all the while offering contrary and confidence-inspiring advice to newbies on here! :roll: 

Then I step up into the cab and start the engine . . . . . . aaaahhhhhhhhh heaven. Off to France again - great!! :lol: :lol:

Dave

P.S. Ten miles down the road I say to Mrs Zeb, _"I did lock the front door, didn't I_?" :roll:

I think a lot of us are like that Polly. Daft I know, but it happens every time with me. Mrs Zeb just ignores me - best thing too!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Almost every time we are getting ready to go away - rushing around straight after work, food shopping, ironing, packing the van;

Both of us have the same thought - 'is it worth it?'

But....as soon as we climb into the cab and turn the key a big grin comes over our faces and yes - it IS worth it!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Pollydoodle said:


> I think it must be the weather - that always gets the blame :roll: but at the moment I have absolutely no enthusiasm to use the van. Usually, by now, we have been out several times, but because of visitors, weather, sickness etc. this coming weekend will be our first outing of the year and I dont want to go!!
> At the moment I could quite happily wave goodbye to it all.
> 
> I hope after a good weekend away I will feel better.
> ...


Sheila, It is because you have been stuck in Stalbridge too long, it would blunt anyones enthusiasm. Ray


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

This is so strange that the topic has come up, as we are feeling the same, it's grey and wet here.

The thing is I know once I am out I won't want to come back, whatever the weather is like. And I envy others who aren't heading home.

I think also at this time of year with so many places closed etc that doesn't help.


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

Definitely SAD syndrome, we've got brilliant blue skies and sunshine here (16c) and i'm literally gagging to get out in the van BUT it's empty as we're waiting for the inspector to look it over before giving us *hopefully* french plates, it needs a damn good clean, DH needs to sort the leisure battery and the kids are at school, weather forecast for weekend isn't so great and i'm doing an airport run so instead i'm looking through acsi to see what site is open in 2 weeks time for a quick half term weekend away that has a heated pool.
We're newbies but everytime we jump in the van it feels fantastic, not keen on coming home though


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

me0wp00 said:


> Definitely SAD syndrome, we've got brilliant blue skies and sunshine here (16c) and i'm literally gagging to get out in the van BUT it's empty as we're waiting for the inspector to look it over before giving us *hopefully* french plates, it needs a damn good clean, DH needs to sort the leisure battery and the kids are at school, weather forecast for weekend isn't so great and i'm doing an airport run so instead i'm looking through acsi to see what site is open in 2 weeks time for a quick half term weekend away that has a heated pool.
> We're newbies but everytime we jump in the van it feels fantastic, not keen on coming home though


I wish I was where you are.......how quick can I get there LOL.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

In my van when its raining will always be better than work when the suns shining.

No i never get bored of the van or let the wether get me down.

My old mum used to say. 

"Never let the wether get you down. if you were ever unfortunate enough to be so seriously ill you were bed ridden you would long for the feeling of wind and rain on your face."

So pack some things this weekend and drive to the sea and walk along the beach whatever the wether is doing.

Phill


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We were away for three weeks over the Christmas and New Year. By the end of the break I was quite glad to turn towards home and be able to stretch out properly during the dark evenings and take 'hollywood' showers!

I think the iffy weather and being confined in a small space for most of the day was gradually getting to us. We both missed being outside, even if I could take long walks with the dog I still felt as if I was spending too long cramped up.

Now after being home for three weeks my thoughts are turning towards getting back out there again.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm actually the other way at the minute (NOOOO, not that other way!! :lol: ).

Haven't used the van for a couple of months due to work, illness, weather, & all manner of other "stuff". Just been for a run out in it for an afternoon & that's it. 

But it's doing my box in, I really want a weekend away, in fact me & San were having a heated exchange about sorting a weekend out last night. Just got a few issues with "do's", training for races & actual races at the minute, but I'm determined to get away in the next week or two.

Only had the van 3 years now, but not got fed up yet, in fact if friends ask if we fancy a weekend away I automatically tr & think how we can go in the van & they can have the B&B!


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Polly and yes we feel the same.We could all do with a good boost of sunshine to raise the winter blues.

June


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> We were away for three weeks over the Christmas and New Year. By the end of the break I was quite glad to turn towards home and be able to stretch out properly during the dark evenings and take 'hollywood' showers!
> 
> I think the iffy weather and being confined in a small space for most of the day was gradually getting to us. We both missed being outside, even if I could take long walks with the dog I still felt as if I was spending too long cramped up.
> 
> Now after being home for three weeks my thoughts are turning towards getting back out there again.


Hi we also had three weeks in November. Had a great time with freezing cold days etc but bright. It's the drizzly type weather that I don't enjoy.....whereas cold and bright I don't mind at all.

I know once we are actually out there I won't give a damm what its like.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

rayc said:


> Sheila, It is because you have been stuck in Stalbridge too long, it would blunt anyones enthusiasm. Ray


Dont knock a place until you've tried it You'd be surprised what goes on here!!! :wink:

Just been out to the van to pack a few bits - maybe, just maybe, things will improve :lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Pollydoodle said:


> [quote="rayc
> Sheila, It is because you have been stuck in Stalbridge too long, it would blunt anyones enthusiasm. Ray


Dont knock a place until you've tried it You'd be surprised what goes on here!!! :wink:

Just been out to the van to pack a few bits - maybe, just maybe, things will improve :lol:[/quote]

Sheila, Are you going anywhere nice? We are meeting up with the doc at Devizes C&CC so I expect to have a drink or two. Ray


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

rayc said:


> We are meeting up with the doc at Devizes C&CC so I expect to have a drink or two. Ray


Last time we were there we got snowed in for a week.

The canal was frozen solid as were all the locks. All the lock gates had huge plumes of ice where the water leaks had turned to ice.

The Three Magpies was still as entertaining (?) as ever, you may be asked to stoke up the fires if you are fortunate enough to get a fireside seat!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

C'mon Pollydoodle, the Dorset Riviera is beckoning. We had a super two days around York last week, before that a weekend in Warwick. Your baby is just waiting to be revved up.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sitting here with Worksop Flu i am aching coughing and spluttering.
GP has put Lady p on penicilin for it.
I am looking out of the office window thinking, where can I go that is warm and sunny.
Lady p gets less inclined to holiday as she gets older.  

I can see trouble ahead.

Dave p


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Small trips are OK, but as the time approaches I never want to go on a bigger one to France, for example.
> 
> A few days beforehand I start whingeing, and asking whose damn fool idea it was to go in the first place . . . . . usually mine of course.
> 
> ...


... not just me then Dave, often when we lived on our boat during the week and drove to Cornwall for the weekend, we would just get onto the dreaded M25 and one of us would ask the question, "Did we lock the boat"
curlyboy


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry Dave ,you can ignore the previous post as it didn't show what I had written. 
curlyboy

Zeb note. Fixed the previous one for you CB. Saves confusion.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

When we first had a M/H about 8 years ago we were very excited and went away every second weekend. or even every weekend when we could. We also went for the normal holidays to France.
After about 4 years we found that sometimes we were using our van as we felt guilty about the money tied up and sitting in front of our lounge window. Sometimes it felt like a chore, but every time when we were on route we enjoyed and looked forward to our destination.
Now we are retired and can go away for longer periods we now are finding it much better. Last year we went to France and a little of Spain for 6 weeks and this year we are going for longer again.
A couple of weeks ago we went wilding up in Cumbria and although we had a leisure battery problem, we adapted, used a little C/S and we enjoyed. We have just today returned from a ferw days wilding at Conway and again we have really enjoyed ourselves.
I think it is all about having the time to do what you want and when you want. 
One plus about going for longer is that you can take your time and really see things instead of flying by and when we are doing small local trips instead of every week for 2 days it is now every month for a week and this is much better.
Sorry for the rant, I just typed as it came into my head.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

We are going away this weekend. We can't wait, it's been a hard few weeks since Christmas.

We are looking forward to no housework, no baking, no cleaning and plenty of fresh air, walking and actually talking to one another :lol: .

Cheers

Catherine


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

After last years epic 7 months May to december with occasional visits to home and family due to mess up with dogs passport. we were initially happy to be home on Dec 8th for Xmas, log fires.long baths etc.

Once it gets lighter and more spring like we will be off initially for a few short breaks in uk stating with the Chepstow show where we hope to meet up with others from the forum.

Then good Friday off to brittany with the grandkids see avatar. :roll: :roll: 
When kids go home we go on to Lake Guarda. :lol: :lol: 

Will be away for a month then home to sort out garden and catch up with family.

Aweek at centre parks with all the grandkids then who knows what next :lol: :lol: 

If you have the van you have that great thing CHOICE we really feel so lucky


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Home on leave yesterday (Merch) pick up MH from storage tomorrow, a week to get it shipshape then off to SW Scotland for a couple of weeks birding, photography and just chilling, bring it on!!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No! never get fed up. I am however getting fed up with not getting long enough between work to get away for a decent time. We managed 16 days over christmas and New Year but have not been away since. I dont see the point in going for a weekend. Our trips have always been a minimum of 10 days to 3 months apart from the odd boys long weekend. If I go away for a weekend Im just going to the same old places. I think however I might just book a CL for a few nights just to get the van off the drive.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'd rather be 5 miles away in the van with S.A.D. than in the house.
I love the challenge of finding sky, finding a network, keeping warm, staying away from the cooker and sink :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I must admit our Christmas tour of the Lake District was a bit of an adventure rather than a holiday. If youre reluctant to get going when its freezing or snowing then maybe this is the time to go, think of it as a test or adventure. A brief summary

I hadnt checked anything in the van at all and we just set off on Christmas Eve. I had left water in the pipes and it took 3 days to thaw! The shower head fell off but I managed to get everything working (eventually)

We got snowed in for 6 days on a CL in Hawkshead

We crashed the scooter on the ice on the way back from the windermere ferry

I had to invent a aqua slide sledge thing to get water from the only working tap in cumbria

We wild camped 5 nights in temps down to -18

We spent new years eve up a mountain watching fireworks (we never found out who set them off)

We saw nearly every lake frozen solid and it just looked fantastic

We didnt plan or book anything except the first CL.

Did we have a good time. Oh yes!

Get out there and enjoy!


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

CatherineandSteve said:


> and actually talking to one another :lol: .


Thats the bit that bothers me :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Pollydoodle said:


> CatherineandSteve said:
> 
> 
> > and actually talking to one another :lol: .
> ...


As we have a seasonal business, we are at home a lot just the two of us together in the winter anyway. Now we find the opposite we talk to more folk when away than when at home.

We often say isn't it funny just how many people you do talk to when on a site etc. Because you wouldn't do that when just walking down a street at home.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm surprised that I haven't give up yet. I am notorious for getting bored and giving up things. I have had so many hobbies it's unreal, but so far I am still loving this one and long may it continue.  

Steve


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yep, with the rising cost of fuel, the lousy weather & lack of enthusiasm I've been thinking of giving up - not that we don't love getting away over to France - but - should I as I know I'd miss it


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

We have been considering selling the van, fuel is a major factor, I also find campsites to be very expensive and the weather had been poor for about three years now. 

We have booked two holiday away this year one in France one in Spain but nether in the van, first time in nine years. Both these holidays are costing much less that taking the van would. 

I am also getting disillusioned with other campers, we have seen some pretty awful people on sites recently, and caravaners are getting worse with all their gadgets. I think I am getting too old to put up with being so close to so many stupid people. 

BUT, I love the van, I love the driving and I love the freedom that comes with it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ralph-dot said:


> We have been considering selling the van, fuel is a major factor, I also find campsites to be very expensive and the weather had been poor for about three years now.
> 
> We have booked two holiday away this year one in France one in Spain but nether in the van, first time in nine years. Both these holidays are costing much less that taking the van would.
> 
> ...


Have you tried or considered the CL network here or Aires abroad or even selective wild camping. If you do your research there are some corkers, much better than any campsite and much much cheaper. Lots of Aires in France are free as are wild spots.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> > We have been considering selling the van, fuel is a major factor, I also find campsites to be very expensive and the weather had been poor for about three years now.
> ...


It is the fuel costs are so much that even using Airs (as I intended to this year), I sill can holiday other ways in France this year cheaper, also the crowding I have seen on some Aires is also off putting.

As for CL and CS, they are usually out of the way and they are introducing higher fees I beleve.


----------

